# Major Concepts in the Frontier Missions Movement



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.strategicnetwork.org/pdf/kb14428.pdf


Any thoughts?

How much of this article is good?

How much of this article is bad?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 19, 2008)

DO we except such concepts as the people-group focus?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'll use my bump now

..................................BUMP..............!


Should we target people groups, or geographical locations?


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

It seems like a rather long way of saying that they drew up maps which labeled groups in categories where one can quickly see how much work is necessary in those areas. Seems quite useful.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2008)

Are those categories reasonable or largely arbitrary?


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

> Are those categories reasonable or largely arbitrary?



They admit that they are arbitrary, which I liked. 

The idea of narrowing down a segment of the world based on meridian lines and concentrating on evangelising those people could be a way to focus the Christian world's attention on one area. Then comes the bigger problem of stepping on each other.

The guy who I was with in PNG has had New Tribes starting to move in three families, all Ariminan happy clappies to the work his Reformed association has been in for 25 years, and they are quite distraught. They've asked New Tribes to reconsider sending those people in, and so far as I've heard lately New Tribes isn't listening.

I bring this up because I've seen the huge damage Arminian Baptists, Pentecostals, physically aggressive Lutherans etc.. have done on the mission field and I'm wondering if the authors of the work you've posted know how hard it will be to implement such a program without some very serious negotiations among the various groups before hand.

Although I can see how this stage of planning will have to be done before that, and as I said, it sounds like some valuable work.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2008)

Physically aggressive Lutherans! Oh my!


Yes, there is also a reformed "area" where I am at that is claimed by the Dutch Reformed but whole tribes have been neglected for years. They have not prioritized heart lanugage works and the tribals do not understand the language of wider communication. 

Now, others are moving in and the local denomination birthed through Dutch Reformed efforts is balking at this; but not providing any better solutions. They are just defending turf but not themselves evangelizing.

In the past there were comity agreements where some areas of the world were carved up and different orgs or denominations each took part in reaching a section of the carved up map, but in some places this is breaking down...maybe for the better or worse (not sure).


About NTM: There are also a lot here, and a good portion of them are at least 4 pointers (how they got through the NTM process I don't know)...



Is there a Biblical definition of a language, tongue or tribe? Can a breakdown of the world's ethno-linguistic groups be somewhat tied to Scripture in that groups break down by "Language, tongue, and tribe" and for the most part, this "people group" concept closely aligns with dividing the world into the same categories that Scripture divides people into (language, tongues tirbes...)...


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

> They are just defending turf but not themselves evangelizing.



Or evangelizing with a false doctrine as well as defending turf. I'm not kidding about the assault.



> In the past there were comity agreements where some areas of the world were carved up and different orgs or denominations each took part in reaching a section of the carved up map, but in some places this is breaking down...maybe for the better or worse (not sure).



That's happened forever, and includes language and politics, like the way Brazil was formed by the Pope's judgment. It will never stop until the end when Christ Himself will settle things out. 



> About NTM: There are also a lot here, and a good portion of them are at least 4 pointers (how they got through the NTM process I don't know)...



There are a lot of people in that organisation who hate Christianity, that's for sure. Unless things have changed in the past few years, you convert to Calvinism, you get kicked out.



> Is there a Biblical definition of a language, tongue or tribe? Can a breakdown of the world's ethno-linguistic groups be somewhat tied to Scripture in that groups break down by "Language, tongue, and tribe" and for the most part, this "people group" concept closely aligns with dividing the world into the same categories that Scripture divides people into (language, tongues tirbes...)...



The Tribes of Israel are a perfect example, complete with dialects (Shibboleth).


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2008)

You mentioned that these categorizations are arbitrary, but does that mean completely arbitrary?


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

I mentioned that THEY mentioned that the categories are arbitrary. How could it be otherwise? Still, there's room to work together among Christians of good will.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2008)

So if the categories are completely arbitrary, then the People-group focus of the last 3 decades is built totally on thin air (instead of only partially in educated guesses). But Revelation speaks of tongues, tribes and nations, so it appears that God categorizes people in some way, so why can't we?


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2008)

> So if the categories are completely arbitrary, then the People-group focus of the last 3 decades is built totally on thin air (instead of only partially in educated guesses). But Revelation speaks of tongues, tribes and nations, so it appears that God categorizes people in some way, so why can't we?



I said I agreed with their own assessment, so you can take it up with them if you want.


----------

